# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  St. Thomas

## katva

I just booked a flight to STT for 9 days in January.  An old friend owns a beautiful place there, has organized a reunion for a bunch of us girls who attended Munich International School together, staying at her place....  My question-----I would like to take her out to a really special meal---where would you suggest? I'm sure she would know of something, but a surprise with some insight might be nice:) I know it's not SBH, but hey, it's the Caribbean, and it's January!  Anyone been recently?

----------


## amyb

Rosita's sister Colette should be a good in residence source for you.

----------


## katva

Thanks Amy!  I'll be in touch with Rosita--- I haven't yet had the pleasure of meeting Colette.

----------


## katva

I just was looking at maps---I didn't realize that St. Thomas was so close to St. John---worth a day trip?

----------


## NHDiane

Kat - DEFINITELY make the day trip....it's beautiful!

----------


## Rosita

Kathy I am going to PM you my sister email address
colette Will be happy to help you

----------


## amyb

Nothing like getting tips from the natives. Rosita, you are the best.

----------


## katva

Absolutely!  Thanks, Rosita!

----------


## LindaP

Kathy, so right about the Caribbean, any island, in January !!!! Sounds like a great time , have fun planning!!!!

----------


## katva

Thanks Linda!  This will be such a fun trip with these ladies---what a hoot!  The hostess and her sister have lived all over the world (her father was Czech Ambassador to several countries)---and we met in Munich, then she ended up in McLean, Virginia, just a few miles from where my parents lived. We spent a lot of time together in high school and during our college years. Such a small world!  We have another coming from the UK, and one from Boston, hope to see 2 more from Germany.  We will have LOTS of fun!  She coordinated all of our flights so that we will sit together coming and going.  This actually may be a rare trip when I let someone else do the planning, and I just sit back and enjoy the ride----St. John sounds like a must, though...What fun!

----------


## Peter NJ

Kat not only should you check out St John but Tortola as well..The ferry boats make island hopping very easy....when they run on time...You will have a blast..A day on JVD should be made as well..The scenary is amazing while island hopping..Where is the villa on STT???

----------


## MIke R

> Kat not only should you check out St John but Tortola as well..The ferry boats make island hopping very easy....when they run on time...You will have a blast..A day on JVD should be made as well..The scenary is amazing while island hopping..Where is the villa on STT???



YES....what he said....St John for sure...JVD for sure..
Saphire Beach is kind of nice on St Thomas...nice bar and resto on it

lived in the USVI for two years....nice memories....

----------


## katva

Thanks Peter and Mike----Great!  Yeah---- her place is very near Saphire Beach!  Looking at maps, these day trips will be great---- I'm almost embarrassed to say that SBH is really the only place in the Caribbean I've been to (Cancun and Curaçao don't count, IMHO )... So I'm looking forward to exploring!

----------


## MIke R

Explore away.....the gap between SBH and other great places, which used to be wide, is narrowing more and more....St Johns beaches blow away most of the Caribbean

----------


## KevinS

> St Johns beaches blow away most of the Caribbean



Except when they are descended upon by hordes of cruise ship passengers...

----------


## MIke R

cruise ships dont go there....they go to St Thomas....and the cruisers from St Thomas dont venture far from CRuz Bay when they take the ferry over

----------


## katva

Tom says there are much more beautiful beaches all over the Caribbean......the beaches on SBH aren't the draw.  I do love a spectacular beach, though!

----------


## JoshA

St. John's north shore has about the prettiest beaches in the Caribbean, IMHO. The national park, the indented bays and islands offshore, the steep mountainsides, and the lack of commercialism all contribute. If you want a beach bar on your beach, then go to White Bay, Jost van Dyke in the BVI. If you want endless sand, sky, and sea with hardly anyone else, Anegada in the BVI is the ticket. If you want good food, French culture, and a civilized form of Hedonism, then St. Barts is your island.

----------


## katva

Thanks Josh!  Our friend from the UK has never been to the Caribbean--and she's so excited.  She can't imagine what's in store for her!  This will be exciting for all of us to explore....

----------


## Rosemary

Sydneys Peace and Love on White Bay - very sweet place.

----------


## katva

Love all of these tips!!!  Rosemary--- I looked it up--- that looks like my kinda' place--- thanks!

----------


## Peter NJ

While Sydneys is a great rec,its located in Little Harbor...Lots of chill bars on White Bay tho

----------


## Rosemary

Kathy-enjoy all.  Peter - my mistake!  Hope all is well with you and yours.  Best to all.

----------


## katva

:)  This trip is really great.  Reconnecting with old, good friends, while getting such great advice from all of you--- priceless!  Here's one of the really amazing things, that sort of reminds me why I love this site:  one of the classmates---- an amazing, strong woman, has suffered enormous losses over the years.  Lost a child, then a husband, and her son, love of her life, has severe Autism.  Of everyone I can think of, she deserves a vacation, big time--- but can't afford it.  We all chipped in, and voila!  She's going to be there. This trip, the exploring, the 30 year reunion, all of it super cool :Triumphant:   I really, truly appreciate the tips. And I will plan a wonderful dinner with Rosita's sister (Colette) help, and suggest day trips to dive beach bars where girls can have fun !!!

----------


## Rosemary

Wonderful!

----------


## katva

Yeah..... Really wonderful!!

----------


## amyb

Kathy..a good story about friendship. Have a wonderful time with your gang as you reconnect in person.

----------


## Rosita

I am planning to go St-Thomas too ..just to spend some time with you and Colette  :Music2:

----------


## katva

> I am planning to go St-Thomas too ..just to spend some time with you and Colette



 Ha! It's a plan--the more the merrier!  We will be there Jan. 9-18:)

----------


## elgreaux

I'd recommend a restaurant called Epernay in Frenchtown, St Thomas... and you'll be surprised if you ask around that there are many St Barth names and families there, thus the name Frenchtown... (and if you go to Epernay ask if my friend Karrl Foster is there, he's a big fan of St Barth as well...)

----------


## katva

Oh, thanks Ellen!

----------

